# 2nd hand car with TTOC badge



## Hovis

Am going to look at this car as it's near me and notice it sporting a TTOC badge.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2004-AUDI-TT ... Swc1ZbrRNp

any one know this car? says it was Part ex'd but low milage etc.

New tyres on it but from the pics they are Goodway Eco Blue - never heard of them and googling suggest they are bottom of the barrel compound not suitable for anything with any poke.


----------

